# Kent Fasteel



## SlickNick (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just wondering if any one shoots kent fasteel and if anyone does how was your luck with it.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i shot some of the 3.5" 1 3/8 oz 1's this fall; i think like 3 boxes. didnt really like how they patterned but i got em on clearance so that made up for it. seemed to cycle fine in my super x2. didnt have any failure to fire issues or anything of that magnitude.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

I use Kent 3 1/2 inch BB 1 9/16 oz. 1300fps. They pattern good out of my gun and never had a bad one. A little on the slower side but seams to have more knock down at grater range. I have used the 3 1/2 inch 1 1/4oz 1625fps and didn't pattern that well and i don't think they have the down range energy as the 1 3/8 or 1 9/16 oz. Just me two cents


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

I do all of my goose hunting with 3" 1 1/8 ounce 1s from Kent. GREAT loads, and reasonably priced. Much better stuff than the winchester xperts.


----------



## SlickNick (Feb 17, 2009)

Should i go with the 1's or the 2's


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

IMO.....the #2s. Fasteel is my favortie ammo,I just don't shoot it much anymore cause it's hard to find around here and the price went up quite a bit compared to HV Experts.Can't go wrong with Fasteel.

Alex


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

I am not a big fan of kent. patterned like crap out of my SBE2 and probably wont buy another box, i will stick with my Win. Supremes


----------



## elmer fudd (Mar 4, 2009)

For the money I would really think about going with the Fasteel, they're very good shells and pattern well with most chokes. They kill geese very well at 40 yards in and for snow geese I use them on the first and second shot, after that I have in Hevi-steel and Hevi-shot, but between me and the rest of our group fasteel shells have knocked down a lot of birds. As far as shot size I wouldn't get any smaller than #1 for geese, even snows. :sniper:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have shot them for a couple years now and like them. No complaints here :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

3" Kent deuces kills birds dead. I use em on everything now, from greenheads to honkers.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Extremely high speed shells kill patterns through most chokes.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats why I shoot heavy payloads, low charges.

My pet load is 1425 fps I think. 1 1/4 ounce shot in 3 inch.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I used 20ga. Kent Fasteel this year and now I'm using it in 12ga. and I think it's great. Got 1's for snows right now. Kent is all I use for waterfowl.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Junk- Wads are cheaply made resulting in abrasion on the threads of your chokes causing them to be stuck in your barrel. Next time your out, go pick up some of your Kent wads. There will be holes in them and some will be basically shreaded.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

had alot of problems with kents through my nova that i used to own. mostly 3 1/2 2's and BBB's switched to black cloud and really liked it.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

they are not worth the extra money, if they were $5 cheaper than winchester expert I still wouldnt shoot them. They jam up in my gun and I know people who have had multiple blanks in a case of shells. I have never had a winchester blank on me. and I cant say that even when they do work right the increased speed they claim to have is really helping me out in any way.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I only use Kents they are the best shell on the market for me. Use 3 1/2in 2s 1 3/8 oz 1550 fps for every thing. It patterns like a beach ball at 35 yards out of my PM. Kills everything from Mallards to Giant Canadas.


----------

